# New poodle mom i was told by breeder she is a silver beige.



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! I’m moving this over to our Genetics forum, where it’s more likely to be seen by some knowledgeable eyes.  Look forward to hearing more about Ella!


----------



## lvanalstyne8 (Oct 17, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! I’m moving this over to our Genetics forum, where it’s more likely to be seen by some knowledgeable eyes.  Look forward to hearing more about Ella!



Thank you


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Very pretty puppy and I agree with silver beige.

Apparently she inherited a "kb" from her parti parent and not a "kbr". Brindles do also test as kb/ky as your puppy did, but if she was in fact kbr/ky then she would be brindle point phantom rather than solid silver beige. So she is Kb/ky E/E at/a bb/ S/sp. Meaning She can produce patterns bred to the right stud since she has one "ky". Of course she can produce parti as well (parti does not need ky). She will never produce red/apricot/cream/white, she is a phantom and parti carrier. Have fun with your new puppy!

Edit: I guess it's possible that a kbr/kb dog would also test kb/ky. That combination would block the expression of brindle while she might still carry. Maybe someone else will know that one.


----------



## lvanalstyne8 (Oct 17, 2021)

Summer said:


> Very pretty puppy and I agree with silver beige.
> 
> Apparently she inherited a "kb" from her parti parent and not a "kbr". Brindles do also test as kb/ky as your puppy did, but if she was in fact kbr/ky then she would be brindle point phantom rather than solid silver beige. So she is Kb/ky E/E at/a bb/ S/sp. Meaning She can produce patterns bred to the right stud since she has one "ky". Of course she can produce parti as well (parti does not need ky). She will never produce red/apricot/cream/white, she is a phantom and parti carrier. Have fun with your new puppy!
> 
> Edit: I guess it's possible that a kbr/kb dog would also test kb/ky. That combination would block the expression of brindle while she might still carry. Maybe someone else will know that one.




Thank you so much its like reading a foreign language too me.


----------



## lvanalstyne8 (Oct 17, 2021)

She is perfect no matter her color but always good to have information and when asked her color I can say silver beige with confidence thanks again.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

lvanalstyne8 said:


> She is perfect no matter her color but always good to have information and when asked her color I can say silver beige with confidence thanks again.


She is gorgeous! Beautiful face and eyes! It's going to be fun watching her color change.


----------

